# 27 inch scale for drop E?



## PinkyandBrain (Sep 29, 2011)

I searched it on the search form and didn't really find the answer I wanted. Well basically, if I got a 27' scale 8 string guitar, a lot of people say to stick an .080 on the top. Well, tbh that's not really good for my wallet, last time I looked they only sold 7 string packs that had those, and they were like 20 bucks a pack, if anyone knows where I can find that string for less, please notify me. I also would not like to order it indvidually, but if it has to resort to that then I probably will.

So my question is, if I put a .074 on a 27' 8 string, and tuned it to drop E, would it buzz? If so, how bad?

Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## blr5109 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a 27' 7 string and for a while I was using a .74 for F tuning. On occasion I would tune it down to E for fun. For me a .74 worked very nicely for F but was just a tad sloppy with the E. Don't get me wrong it was still functional but just a tad more tightness would have done the trick. It all depends on how you like your tension. If you don't mind a bit of slack then a .74 would work.


----------



## PinkyandBrain (Sep 29, 2011)

Well I've wondered about this...The one I want has a reverse headstock, so the top string goes all the way to the back, does that help the tension? Sorry if that's a stupid question, I'm just curious...
EDIT: nvm...just found the answer to that


----------



## crg123 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have an Agile septor 827, an I use an .080 for low E. Its the perfect tension for that scale IMO. You can use a .074 but its going to be alittle loose, but it should be fine but, as said above, its going to be kinda sloppy sounding. Theres quite a bit of lose in clarity.

I recommend just buying an .080, it should last you for awhile just order off of a string site like Juststrings.com. These are the ones I use D'Addario XL Nickel Wound Acoustic or Electric .080, NW080. Call your local guitar shop, they might have them. I live in Boston and buy them from Daddy's Junky music.

The .080 is going to cost you about $3.50 (American) no matter where you get them, off string sites theres going to be some shipping charges. Just think about how expensive bass strings are, the more metal the more money they're going to cost. 

Edit: It might be easier to just get the stock 8 string packs, but the tension setup for them is weird any way. 

Optimal gauges for a Drop E 8 String IMO is .080, .062, .046, .036, .026w, .013, and .010. These gauges will give you a tight, clear sound. I use http://www.amazon.com/DAddario-EXL158-Baritone-Electric-Strings/dp/B0002E3CN6 for the middle strings and buy single strings for the .010 and .080


----------



## PinkyandBrain (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Crg, you've saved my wallet 
So, what should I get for a 7 string pack aftering ordering the .080? Would a .059 - .010 be ok?


----------



## Philligan (Sep 29, 2011)

PinkyandBrain said:


> Thanks Crg, you've saved my wallet
> So, what should I get for a 7 string pack aftering ordering the .080? Would a .059 - .010 be ok?



Should be perfect.


----------



## Malkav (Sep 30, 2011)

I have an RG2228, so 27" scale and to be honest even when using an .080 gauge string for my low E I find it a little bit floppier than I'd like, to me it seems like if there were an .085 gauge or something that would be the bitch tits 

I don't know if it's a bit off topic here, but would anyone have any tips on maybe achieving more tension with it? I use the Daddario ones as well, but that's just cause they're the only easy ones to get in my country, are there perhaps other brands I could order online that have more inherent tension than these?


----------



## Explorer (Sep 30, 2011)

Tension generally goes up as one raises the pitch on a string of a given diameter. There's not much difference in materials, so you'll likely just have to go with a larger string.

I don't have the link at hand, but there is a string tension megathread somewhere, in which if you post an example of what strings have worked for you for what specific pitches at what scale length, other members will then tell you what strings will yield the same tensions at different given pitches and scale length. 

I've not been in that thread in a while, but I'll check it later if I get a moment....


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 30, 2011)

.074 at 27" E0 sounds good after testing


----------



## Rook (Sep 30, 2011)

I had a 74 on my 2228 which i occasionally tuned to E.

The way I got it to work better was to use Ultex Sharp picks and pick closer to the bridge. It also wasn't much use for fretting, but open it worked well.

But yeah, try a pointier pick and picking closer to the bridge for extra brightness.


----------



## RobZero (Sep 30, 2011)

i have a 26,5'' scale 8, so slightly shorter, but i hope it helps anyway.
To have a nice tension for my E and have it sound at least good i need to use a .90. Anything smaller simply does not work. 
Don't worry for the fret buzz, with a good setup and a medium action you can avoid that.


----------



## op1e (Sep 30, 2011)

Is the rest of the guitar in standard? I like these... Under $5

Dean Markley 2504C Korn Signature 7 String Guitar String Set 1060 | Sam Ash Music 1-800-4-SAMASH 

That and an .80 and you'll be under ten bux (plus shipping).


----------



## Dayn (Sep 30, 2011)

An .080 is fine for me. It mostly depends on how you have your guitar set up and how you play; I have no buzz at all on my RG2228. Of course, make sure it's in tune... many times I've thought 'man, this thing buzzes and sounds crap', then I realise it stretched down to Eb or something. Tuned it back up and she sounds fine.

If I may suggest something, if you're going to order an individual string... why not try taking the plunge and order a completely custom set of strings? Hit up a tension calculator and experiment.  I've never gone back to those shoddy pre-packaged strings.


----------



## Diggy (Sep 30, 2011)

this seems to be useful

Hikky Z's String Assembler


----------

